# Sally Hansen Sweetshop Collection



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2018)

Who doesn’t love sweets? The new Sally Hansen Sweetshop Collection inspired by Dana’s Bakery macaroons, allows you to indulge in sugary treats without the guilt. Let your nails shine bright with these vibrant dessert-esque nail polish hues. The collection features 5 shades of Sally Hansen sweetness. 





























Price ranges from $7.99 to $9.99.


----------

